# Looking for a good doctor in upstate NY.



## elsie (May 13, 2011)

I'm new to the board and will give more info when I'm not as pressed for time (supposed to be working), but basically am hypo and lately I'm feeling like I am not fully treated. Exhausted, mentally fuzzy, on an antidepressant that I would like to get off, having a lot of anxiety, etc.

I live near Glens Falls, New York, which is about 45 minutes north of Albany and I am trying to find a doctor. I haven't even discussed this with my general practitioner because I just know he will be resistant to further testing or switching to natural thyroid, also just in general I haven't been happy with the care I'm getting there lately. They all have notebook computers now and pay more attention to them than to me. I am willing to travel an hour or so to find someone good, so anything around Albany would be okay. Glens Falls or Saratoga would be better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elsie said:


> I'm new to the board and will give more info when I'm not as pressed for time (supposed to be working), but basically am hypo and lately I'm feeling like I am not fully treated. Exhausted, mentally fuzzy, on an antidepressant that I would like to get off, having a lot of anxiety, etc.
> 
> I live near Glens Falls, New York, which is about 45 minutes north of Albany and I am trying to find a doctor. I haven't even discussed this with my general practitioner because I just know he will be resistant to further testing or switching to natural thyroid, also just in general I haven't been happy with the care I'm getting there lately. They all have notebook computers now and pay more attention to them than to me. I am willing to travel an hour or so to find someone good, so anything around Albany would be okay. Glens Falls or Saratoga would be better.


Just acknowledging your presence and bumping this up. There are many here who know how you feel and I hope one of our posters can be of service to you.


----------



## elsie (May 13, 2011)

Thank you,

I actually left a message with my OB/GYN yesterday because I remember her asking how I felt the levothyroxine was working and something to the effect that it doesn't work for everyone. I've only been seeing her since the fall, so I looked at her bio more and realized that part of her research presentations in her schooling is Acute adrenal insufficiency postpartum, so I'm hoping she may be able to help or at least know who in the area can. I am reluctant to even bring it up with my present doctor because I just have a feeling he will be resistant to natural thyroid, and just in general I haven't been happy with him in a while. He uses a notebook computer during the visit now and I have actually said to him, Hey Doc, I'm up here, not on that screen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elsie said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I actually left a message with my OB/GYN yesterday because I remember her asking how I felt the levothyroxine was working and something to the effect that it doesn't work for everyone. I've only been seeing her since the fall, so I looked at her bio more and realized that part of her research presentations in her schooling is Acute adrenal insufficiency postpartum, so I'm hoping she may be able to help or at least know who in the area can. I am reluctant to even bring it up with my present doctor because I just have a feeling he will be resistant to natural thyroid, and just in general I haven't been happy with him in a while. He uses a notebook computer during the visit now and I have actually said to him, Hey Doc, I'm up here, not on that screen.


Actually, my ob/gyn is the one who recognized I was in the throes of a thyroid storm.

So.....................go for it! You "never" know who might be the one to help you get on your feet.


----------



## elsie (May 13, 2011)

That's good to know. It was in the afternoon Friday when I left the message, so hopefully I'll hear back from her this week.


----------



## Debbiedjf03 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonder if you would share the name of your obgyn. I live in upstate NY also, 30 minutes north of Troy, and am looking for a knowledgeable specialist. I have been diagnosed with Hashimotos.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you get desperate and want the name of a fantastic endo in Syracuse, please PM me. Good luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Elsie-are you near Rutland, VT?


----------

